# Beautiful, gentle Trix 19/6/2003~22/4/2013



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I haven't been on the forum much in the last week, had RL stuff to deal with, but last Monday we had to say goodbye to a beloved friend.

Trix has had worsening mobility issues since Christmas, she'd been on courses of Rimadyl & steroids, neither of which had much effect, surgery was decided against due to her age & because she has already had a lot of operations in the course of her life.

She was getting to the stage where any sort of walking was leaving her distressed, & she would wake in the night crying. She had a few incontinence accidents in the house but we'd been managing those by taking her out frequently.

I still can't believe she's gone, the house is so quiet without her doing her Chewbacca impressions every time she got excited about something.

For those who don't know their story, Trix & her sister Gem came to live with us as fosters in October 2008, but ended up staying.

They'd had at least 3 homes, possibly more, before they came to live with us & had at some point been mistreated, as they both flinched at sudden hand movements & would urinate if they felt scared 

Between the 2 of them they made lots of friends, & both were ambassadors for everything that is good about the GSD temperament- loyal, gentle, intelligent & loving.

It's broken my heart & it feels like the end of an era- we'd had no intention of having a dog when they came bounding into our lives, now I can't imagine a life without them.

On her last day we took her to the local mill pond for a final swim, I went in the river with her in case she got into difficulty, but she had a fabulous time & didn't really need me, we got covered in mud when we got out.

For tea that night she had a massive roast dinner, with a whole roast chicken (minus bones) to herself.

Sleep well Trix, united with your beautiful sister, wait for me over the Bridge, miss you both so much xxxx

Some pictures of our girl


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

R.I.P Trix, swimming free under rainbow bridge,


----------



## victoria171168 (Apr 8, 2013)

so sorry for your loss, big hugs


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

So sorry to hear this. What a beautiful girl she was.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

I find myself in tears after reading about the loss of your beloved Trix ( RIP ) 

SS i'm so very sorry , she was very beautiful , she is at peace now , safe from pain and suffering ... It brought back memories of my Kai (GSD) he passed 20yrs ago , best friend i ever had , also my beloved Jasper (cocker)Oct last year, it's still raw and hurts like hell .........

But you know when the time comes both Gem & Trix will be waiting , they maybe gone hun , but they are never far from us , our hearts are our heaven and there they will always remain ..... (((( SS ))))


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Heartbreaking stuff, beautiful girl sleep well xx


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

The kindest decision we can ever make for our dogs is to let them go when the time is right for them. It sounds as if you gave her a wonderful happy and fulfilled life and I'm sure she's very grateful for your love.

It just leaves a hole in our heart, RIP Trix. You were indeed, truly loved.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of your Beautiful Trix.
I must admit to tears flowing while I read your thread.
The pain and emptiness is heart breaking and I really feel for what you are going through.
Your pictures of her are amazing and they will soon bring a smile back to your face.
I am glad she had a nice last Day with you enjoying herself and also that she went to Rainbow Bridge on a Full Tummy.
I did exactly the same to one of my cats before he left for Rainbow Bridge.

R.I.P Trix and have lots of fun with your Sister at Rainbow Bridge and One Day your Mummy will be there with you xx


----------



## jonb (Nov 15, 2012)

So sorry for your loss
RIP Trix run free without pain at the bridge


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

So sorry to hear of the loss of your beautiful girl x Run free with your sister Trix x


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

You only have to look at those pictures to see you gave her and her sister a wonderfully happy life. How lucky they were to find you!


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Such beautiful pictures of a loved and happy dog. So lucky to have found herself in your life and to have had such a wonderful life. Im in tears now - that cheeky face! RIP Trix. SS you should be proud of your achievement in giving this wonderful girl the very best in life.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

So sorry for your loss hun, rest in peace Trix x


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss


Run free gorgeous girlie, go meet Gem and the others at the bridge xxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2013)

beautiful girl , r.i.p trix.
so sorry for your loss


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Already saw this on FB last week but didn't want to read and run.

Run free beautiful girl, her personality shines through beautifully on all of those photos - what a very special girl she was xx


----------



## janette shepherd (Mar 31, 2013)

Run painfree at the bridge trixie.x
I had to make the awful decision five weeks ago and the pain and heartbreak is consuming grieving is a lonely place but there is support available via this forum and i found Blue cross pet bereavment helpline fantastic.
Grieving for a pet (best friend) can be so deep and isolating.x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

So sorry, what a beautiful girl. x


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

So sorry to read this - RIP beautiful Trix (((((hugs)))))


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

R.I.P. beautiful Trix. 

I am so sorry for your loss SS, I hope it helps to know that she had a wonderful life with you and she is pain free now. Sending hugs x


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

:-( RIP Trix


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

awwww hugs and wine hun x run free Trix x


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Run free Trix x


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Just seen this. Sleep tight Trix. You were loved.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh SS im so very sorry to hear youve lost Trix (((hugs))))

Run Free Beautiful Girl xxx


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh I am so, so sorry  I've only just seen this. As you know, she was one of my favourite PF dogs - such a beautiful girl. Trix and Gem really landed on their feet when they found you. x


----------

